# Jesse Jones



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

Has anyone fished JJ or surrounding area in the last couple of weeks? I looked at the creek under i45 water is sandy but looks fishable with about 6-8" visibility and not high. Just wondering if there are any reports.


----------



## bassin and classin (Mar 31, 2009)

I went to Jesse jones park today for about 2 hours throwing road runners with no luck. The water is still few feet up but still fish able. I didn't see anyone else fishing which is weird for this time of year it's usually packed with people. Maybe the WB haven't made it into the creeks yet?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Need these lines to level for a few day.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08069000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060

It's getting close.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

I fished the creek several times this time of year using live bait and almost always managed to pick up several whites. when im fishing minnows I also throw road runners, pet spoons, traps etc etc. A lot of times I have been down there and nothing has touched an artificial but I actually did fairly well on live bait. May try it one day.. Worst case im sure id pick up some crappie


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

surfwalker said:


> I fished the creek several times this time of year using live bait and almost always managed to pick up several whites. when im fishing minnows I also throw road runners, pet spoons, traps etc etc. A lot of times I have been down there and nothing has touched an artificial but I actually did fairly well on live bait. May try it one day.. Worst case im sure id pick up some crappie


 I agree. I buy my minnows from OTs bait shop. I've found that a very slow retrieval of a minnow hooked through the lips makes the whites more aggressive.


----------



## TOLUCO23 (Dec 1, 2008)

been there twice this year caught a few nice ones fishing off a kayak and got skunked the first time out at the park bank fishing. OT's bait shop is closed heard he passed away a few months ago don't know if they will open bait shop again


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

IMO construction upstream from there behind Foxwoods is going to keep it muddy. River looks like coffe w/ lotsa creamer!! They should be in there, same thing as last year but rain won't go away long enough to clear it up. They are in the main river I tell you that. Essays get Minnows at Exxon on 1485 now. I am itching to get after them but not wasting my time with that poor looking water I know better y'all can if you want.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

TOLUCO23 said:


> been there twice this year caught a few nice ones fishing off a kayak and got skunked the first time out at the park bank fishing. *OT's bait shop is closed* heard he passed away a few months ago don't know if they will open bait shop again


 I hate to hear that. They had good customer service.



Steven H said:


> IMO construction upstream from there behind Foxwoods is going to keep it muddy. River looks like coffe w/ lotsa creamer!! They should be in there, same thing as last year but rain won't go away long enough to clear it up. They are in the main river I tell you that. Essays get Minnows at Exxon on 1485 now. I am itching to get after them but not wasting my time with that poor looking water I know better y'all can if you want.


 Thanks Steven. I'll check it out.

We 2cool guys and girls around Lake Houston should have a get together.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Caught a few up the creek before Thanksgiving and a few more in the mud sense then and that is about it along with a few nice blues one weighing 17lbs that hit a 2"worm on 8lb mono which was a blast. Also a couple of gar along the way....mud, mud and more mud.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

What is the recommended non live bait for whites? Will the cats hit on liver or artificial stink bait?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I went by OT's bait and tackle yesterday, closed and no sign on door about reopening. All tanks are still there so maybe they will reopen. I'll check again in a few weeks.


----------



## bassin and classin (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

how is the access at Jessy Jones looking to take my son (9) and father (79) we will be fishing from the bank. Thanks! :texasflag


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the real time report bass/class. I will be searching for them this weekend, not sure where yet, and it wont be early... supposed to be even colder in the AM and its COLD today, makes for a hardcore boat ride and I am not that mad at them.


----------



## Dwatts2010 (Jan 27, 2015)

Can you reach spring creek from lake Houston? Always wanted to try to but don't know the path from the main lake.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Scouting trip*

Took a walk out to creek Saturday afternoon 1-23-16.

Picture shows conditions I think. Crossed 4 other walkers, 1 caught a couple of small males in beach area and another I saw leaving with perhaps 5 or 6 small males from what I could see (appeared to be coming from further upstream). Two others did not seem to catch any. A boat came up to the area with the big tree/stumps in the middle (high bank on other side) where there I believe is a hole, tried a few minutes and left.

I hung up a small male on a mini chrome/blue rattle trap. Did not get any hits until I let rattle trap sink before retrieving.

Enjoyed it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I was out there on 01-24-16. 1 white bass caught (female full of eggs) in about 1 hour of casting. Chartreuse curly tail grub got it done. They weren't into the crank baits for some reason.


----------



## dorado172 (Mar 11, 2011)

*sat am*

Could not get anyone to take to boat to the coast (afraid of the cold) so I decided to do a little bank fishing. I have not been to jj park in years. THis past saturday I walked the bank, saw a few other fisherman no one had any fish. I fished from the canoe launch and downstream for about 200 yards or so. I tried rooster tails and roadrunners fast/slow all colors not a bite. May be a bit too early.


----------



## TOLUCO23 (Dec 1, 2008)

went a week ago got 10 between 2 of us all females


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Is OT's the bait shop of 45 feeder by 2920?


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

Launched Kayak at Cypresswood Bridge on 1/24. Went upstream about half a mile throwing rooster tails with no luck. Switched to white curly tail and caught one female close to the bridge. Paddled down to the first big bend downstream of the bridge and caught one more nice female and a nice crappie.


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

My Dad and I drove over there Saturday morning and walked the creek for a few hours. We picked up 4 about 1/4 mile upstream of the beach and then picked up one more when we walked over to the beach to see if anyone was doing any good. Left with 5 fish from 12" to 14". Only thing we could get a bite on we're noisy baits. Dad was throwing a 1/4 oz chrome trap and I caught mine on a chartreuse crank bait. Not a spectacular day, but had a blast with Dad. We did get stopped by a Boy Scout troop on the way out that wanted to see the fish so we got to talk with them and answer their questions for about 5 minutes. We left and drove over to one of the county parks that had stocked trout and picked up 10 smallish rainbows. Should be a tasty meal. A good day no doubt. 

Mike


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

I use small lead head jigs with white twisty tails......but the other day on Nelson Creek I got skunked with'em while a guy on the bank with live minnows was catching a few.....go figure.....I 've used jigs for 30 years.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

hrider2001 said:


> I use small lead head jigs with white twisty tails......but the other day on Nelson Creek I got skunked with'em while a guy on the bank with live minnows was catching a few.....go figure.....I 've used jigs for 30 years.


Was the guy using minnows fairly far up creek, on a high bank on right side headed up?


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Fished Jesse Jones today (beach area) from 10-1 with nothing to show for it. My 6 y/o Daughter had fun though.... Building sand castles, outcasting me (into the wind even) with her zebco 22. I gotta step up my game. Lots of fun looking at all the live snakes at the park HQ. Lots of old,old mounts too. Maybe next weekend.


----------

